# Externe Domain "einbinden"



## Cybertec (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Erstmal möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich heisse Alex und komme aus Kaiserslautern.

Nun aber zu meinem "Problem":

ich betreibe eine kleine Webhosting Firma, und nun möchte jemand nur den Webspace bei mir haben, aber die Domain bei dem Domainhoster lassen.

Ich hatte das vorher noch nie gemacht, deshalb vielleicht die etwas blöde Frage.
Wie ist das nun mit der Domain? Muss ich auf die Domain umleiten, oder die Domain auf den Webspace umleiten? Der Domaininhaber muss auf den Webspace bzw. IP umleiten, oder?

Sorry falls es diese Frage schon mal gab.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## marukanet (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo, dein neuer Kunde muss einfach die NS deines Servers beim Registrator eintragen und du solltest einfach die Domain dann bei dir im ISPconfig eintragen. Die Domain bleibt (fast ) immer beim Registrator.


----------



## Feanwulf (9. Juli 2008)

Dein Kunde kann aber auch ganzs normal die IP-Adresse deines Servers als A-Record hinterlegen, dann geht das auch!


----------



## Cybertec (10. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Werde das dann mal ausprobieren.


----------

